# Ease my mind...depression during heat cycle?



## Icarus (Mar 1, 2010)

Since yesterday evening (May 23rd) my Great Dane x Boxer girl has been acting, well, depressed-ish. First I thought she was just sulking because I put her in her kennel for the day, and didn't get home until late (they have round 25-30 gallons of water, food, toys, shade, and 'beds'). She had her ears down, head lowered, slowly walked around the house, didn't want to play with Duke (4 yr neutered Weim) and was generally 'meh'. Didn't follow me around as usually, didn't even want a hot dog treat! 

On Saturday (24th) we did get them both dipped by the local animal rescue. They where very good with both, not just quick but actually spent time getting to know both pups (loads of praise!) before scrubbing them down and then dipping.
She was a little reserved, but still bright and alert, not as 'WEEEE ZING!' as she usually is. I was quite pleased with how mature she acted. 

Today was another leave-early-home-late. I was pushing to be home a lot earlier so I could take them on a nice long walk, but got held up waiting for a guy to deliver dirt. When I got back she was REALLY 'meh'. If she drags her feet anymore she'll have to scoot along on her nose. Me and my dad looked her over top to bottom and the only thing we can find is that she is in heat. The discharge is watery blood and her vulva is swollen.

She also, very much without warning, urinated next to my bed this morning. She is let out several times in the evening and especially before bed and no water after 8pm. 
She has her own bed next to mine, Dukes kenneled, but she'll sometimes sneak into mine. I woke up this morning and gave her a gentle "Hazel, off girl, lets go outside" (no 'bad dog' tones). She got off, squatted, and peed! I scolded her, "No Hazel! Outside!" and got out of bed in a jiffy. She moved over a ways and continued her business. I scolded her again, and let her and Duke out. 


She's a highly active, playful, athletic dog, and very housebroke, so this kind of behavior is extremely unusual. This is also her first heat cycle with me, I got her in January 2010 and she'll be 1 1/2 next month. From 'I like to RUN and JUMP and LEAP and CHASE and PLAY and and and and!' to 'meh...-sigh-...'. She wags a bit but otherwise, nothing. Not interested in food. She won't even shoo Duke away, even when he's practically bouncing on top of her.

I read that depressive behaviors, disinterest in food, and an increase of urination and possibly house accidents are normal during heat. IS this normal behavior? Feces and urine is otherwise normal, no signs of pain anywhere, no swelling except for the vulva, and of course discharge.

She is at a very healthy weight, no too fat but no too ribby, (ribs can be felt, but are not easily seen) around 80-85 or so muscular pounds last I weighed her. No weight loss, hair loss, or aggression so far. Coat is shiny and skin elastic. Gums appear to be a normal, healthy pink. Teeth are all OK. She has horrible dog breath. No swelling in the gut.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok first define Horrible dog breath. A dog's breath shouldn't smell like death. Usually there is an underlying cause if thier breath is THAT bad. Something from tooth decay to abcess to gum disease etc. If she is having dental issues that could absolutely account for a depressed state. Also to answer your original quiry YES a dog in heat can show an altered depressed state much like women suffer mood swings during their menstrual cycle. Hopefully y'all opt to have her spayed as a female that constantly goes into heat with out being bred is a miserable animal and the potential for health issues greatly increases with each passing heat esp. over the age of 5.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> female that constantly goes into heat with out being bred is a miserable animal



sorry but that's really not true. the rest of your post i agree with but that? no.

my females who lived their lives out without being spayed or bred were all happy and bright well into advanced age.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> sorry but that's really not true. the rest of your post i agree with but that? no.
> 
> my females who lived their lives out without being spayed or bred were all happy and bright well into advanced age.


Well then yours may be the exception to the rule then, because most females I know that have gone thru heat cycles were miserable moody bitches, during their cycle that is, afterwards they were back to themselves in a couple days. Again each dog is an individual and this bitch that she's talking about is obviously not handling her heat well.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Well then yours may be the exception to the rule then, because most females I know that have gone thru heat cycles were miserable moody bitches, during their cycle that is, afterwards they were back to themselves in a couple days. Again each dog is an individual and this bitch that she's talking about is obviously not handling her heat well.



Mine must also be an exception to the "rule," since Maddy was never a miserable moody bitch during her cycle for over 7 yrs. I had her spayed when she needed a procedure done requiring anesthesia.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =Icarus;817237]Since yesterday evening (May 23rd) my Great Dane x Boxer girl has been acting, well, depressed-ish. First I thought she was just sulking because I put her in her kennel for the day, and didn't get home until late (they have round 25-30 gallons of water, food, toys, shade, and 'beds'). She had her ears down, head lowered, slowly walked around the house, didn't want to play with Duke (4 yr neutered Weim) and was generally 'meh'. Didn't follow me around as usually, didn't even want a hot dog treat!


Your neutered Weim can still mate when your bitch is ready, and while no puppies will result, this puts her at risk for infection. Crate them both, SEPARATELY! 



> On Saturday (24th) we did get them both dipped by the local animal rescue.


Yikes. Dipped? For what? I didn't know people actually did that anymore.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd be concerned about the dip most of all, since the symptoms started after that. I'd bathe her and get her in to see a vet, starting with bloodwork.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 1, 2010)

poodleholic said:


> Your neutered Weim can still mate when your bitch is ready, and while no puppies will result, this puts her at risk for infection. Crate them both, SEPARATELY!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. Dipped? For what? I didn't know people actually did that anymore.


Dipped for fleas and ticks. The neighborhoods infested with fleas, I can't spray the yard because my ducks forge off it and I let my rabbits out there too. I did get a natural (animal safe) flea prevention for the coop and duck house and that seems to be helping.

Ticks are also a big issue. If your not careful you'll be covered in them within a few minuets. Both dogs are UTD on Frontline and shots, put I like to avoid flea and tick contact as much as humanely possible.

Hazel (pup in heat) wears a well-fitted diaper except when she's let out on supervised potty breaks, so even if he were to mount theres no possible way any breeding could occur. 


She is eating again, although she's still acting rather 'mopey', though not as much as before. She's 100% normal and utterly lively when theres a rabbit to be chased, as startled Mr. Cottontail discovered yesterday. That certainly seemed to perk her up


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, I wondered, because dips are so harsh, and with fleas, a bath will suffice, leaving the dog sit sudsed up for 5 min. or so. But, ticks are another issue. It's unfortunate your immediate area is so infested with fleas and ticks. 



> Hazel (pup in heat) wears a well-fitted diaper except when she's let out on supervised potty breaks, so even if he were to mount theres no possible way any breeding could occur.


Hehehe that's what I thought! Until I found Maddy and Beau on my bed doing the deed, her well-fitted bitches britches on the floor.


----------

